# trap bar deadlifts



## iMan323 (Jan 27, 2008)

Is it just me or does this excersize really rock?  I was doing my traps with this contraption yesterday, the poundage got kind of heavy, and I began to notice just how much I like the lift portion of the exercise.  I think I'm going to start doing the DL with this bar on my back day.  Is it better then the straight bar deadlift?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 27, 2008)

Its no better, no worse - just a different route.

If you enjoy it and youve never tried it before, go for it. Its not gonna be any less effective, not to any meaningful degree anyways.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 27, 2008)

I need some clarification.  "I was doing my traps"  So, were you doing Deadlifts or Shrugs?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 27, 2008)

I love the trap bar for deadlifts, I wish my gym had one. It seems to me it's easier to stay in proper form with the trap bar, but I'm no expert.


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 27, 2008)

I was doing some heavy shrugs and I just really liked the deadlift portion of the exersize, when you lift the weight off the floor into a fully erect standing position.  It just seemed really intense and natural.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 27, 2008)

I can't speak about doing Deads with a trap bar, but I think that when you do shrugs with your hands at your sides, either with DBs or a trap bar, you get a better ROM.  Plus, you're less likely to pinch the nerves that run under your collar bones and over your top ribs.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 27, 2008)

The trap bar..bars is closer to your center of gravity, so it really is the best way to deadlift, in my opinion.  

My gym does have one, however, I havent used it cuz of the love I will have for it.  Eventually I will have to switch gyms and possibly, switch back to the more conventional lift.

I know, its an odd way to look at it, but maybe I have an avoidance to some kind of OCD called...OCD.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 27, 2008)

Trap bar deadlifts are a bit of a misnomer, since you're actually squatting. Squatlift is a term I like.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats quite true.  Theres a machine at my old gym called the Ground Base Squat and it resembles a Trap bar Deadlift.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Trap bar deadlifts are a bit of a misnomer, since you're actually squatting. Squatlift is a term I like.



depends on how low you set your hips and trunk angle really.

also, in the actual meaning of the phrase deadlift, you are lifting dead weight off the floor.  So, even if you have more of a squat stance or more of a traditional deadlift stance with the trap bar, it is still a pull from the floor....a dead lift.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 27, 2008)

Good point.  During the "Ground Based Squat," my trunk is more erect (or perpendiculiar) than when doing any type of deadlift.


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 27, 2008)

Well my lower back and core were quite sore today from just doing a handful.  So should I do them on the back day or the leg day?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2008)

legs legs legs.


----------

